# Witty Comeback’s II



## FM William Burns (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow…....... actually doing some work and I see what miss.  I applaud all the responses in the previous thread and we all have really bad days where personally, I would love for Coach FMWB to come out but as *MT* referenced, we *ALL* have faced it and hopefully learn from it (BTW it takes allot for someone to realize and have the professional ethic to go back and apologize….excellent!).



I happened to like some of the witty comebacks on the thread so let’s see if we can keep on track (including myself) since I though it was a good thread.  Besides I’m always looking for some new material.



Here’s one of my favorites (related to fireworks):  *Conversation:* I never had to do this for sales in xyz. *Reply:* Really, that surprises me.  Could you please stand by for a few seconds?  Yea sure……… (pull out two way Nextel) hello Kevin I have a gentleman here who says that he didn’t have to do………in your community and I have him here on speaker.  Could you let me know if this is correct? *End of story.*


----------



## cboboggs (Jun 10, 2010)

I didn't think the other thread needed to be locked. I just had that exact same conversation the other day with a deck builder. I got the old "I've been doing it this way for 30 years, I've built over 300 decks in the county and they don't make me toe nail the joists to the beam. He then went on to say, that ultimately, since he disbanded his company that the homeowner was responsible." Thank goodness the homeowner was there and quickly got his attorney on the phone.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry gents.....I didn't necessarily think it need to be locked either..........but the author of the OP requested it be locked. I figured someone would start another thread as FMWB did.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 10, 2010)

"I have been doing it this way for 15 years"

Wow! 15 years worth of code violations. Do you remember the addresses? :mrgreen:


----------



## fatboy (Jun 10, 2010)

They don't make me do that in XYZ jurisdiction........

ME: Hey! What did the sign say at the City limits?


----------



## packsaddle (Jun 10, 2010)

> "I've been doing it this way for the last 30 years!"


Wow, that's a lot of misdemeanors.

So, what other crimes have you committed over the past 30 years?


----------



## georgia plans exam (Jun 10, 2010)

We have a State Contractor licensing requirement in Georgia. I actually had a licensed contractor ask me if he could let an unlicesed contractor use his license to pull a permit, but leave his company's name off the permit as he would not be responsible for the project.

I wanted to ask him if he also bought alcohol and cigarettes for teenagers.

GPE


----------



## JMORRISON (Jun 10, 2010)

Contractor: "You can't tell me what to do, I want to talk to your boss."

Me, as I hand him a business card: "Call me in 30 minutes; I'll be in the office by then."


----------



## cda (Jun 10, 2010)

"Doesn't this fall under the grandfather clause?" contractor, owner, insert name____________

sorry my grandfather died, said the inspector


----------



## 88twin (Jun 10, 2010)

"this is the way i've always done it"

well my family used to own slaves but we quit doing that too

i know i know not exactly politically correct and i only said it one time but ya shoulda seen his jaw drop


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 10, 2010)

Here's a dime, call someone who cares.  Here's 20 cents, call both your friends


----------



## brudgers (Jun 11, 2010)

Here's your red tag, 'cause that's the way I done always done it.


----------



## jpranch (Jun 11, 2010)

Contractor: Well, in (fill in the location) this is the way we have always done it. Response: Well Dorothy, Your not in Kansas any more.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Jun 11, 2010)

"This is the way I wuz taught ta do it."............................."You wuz taught wrong."

GPE


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jun 11, 2010)

88twin said:
			
		

> "this is the way I've always done it"well my family used to own slaves but we quit doing that too
> 
> i know i know not exactly politically correct and i only said it one time but ya shoulda seen his jaw drop


I LOVE it!

I get to see that same comment on the flip side as well.

Walk into the Building Official's office and get that same response, "That's how we do it here.  I don't care how the rest of the world wants to think about it."

(Of course, I don't get to use your snappy reply.  I could think of one worse but that's best left alone.)


----------



## brudgers (Jun 11, 2010)

jpranch said:
			
		

> Contractor: Well, in (fill in the location) this is the way we have always done it. Response: Well Dorothy, Your not in Kansas any more.


 I doubt that works for Vegas Paul.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jun 11, 2010)

Contractor....."No one has ever called me on that before"

Inspector......"You can't say that again"

I had a GC ask today if I could leave the inspection ticket in the kitchen drawer b/c he didn't want the buyer to see all the failed items. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jpranch (Jun 12, 2010)

brudgers said:
			
		

> I doubt that works for Vegas Paul.


Now thats funny!


----------



## bgingras (Jun 12, 2010)

yesterday, when caught without a permit the contractor comes in:

Contractor " I always get permits when I work"

ME: "clearly you don't"

Contractor "I've never paid for a permit when I applied, only when I pick it up"

ME: " I've never paid for a permit when I picked it up, always when I've applied"

After contractor leaves to my clerk "Clearly he never pays for nor applies for permits"


----------

